# Archaon



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is something I am working on at the moment. it is for a local art shop that has started selling GW products. The owner asked me if I would paint him models from time to time to display in his shop and this is the first one he asked me to do.




























The green of the armour is the customers choice, not in keeping with the character but not to unpleasant either. This model has been a bit of a paint to assemble and paint I just hope that when it is done the guy likes what he's getting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That is excellent, Tim! The Green is a really nice tone - different from the usual, and better for it, because it's so nicely painted  Will be watching this!


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you very much this has become a labour of love to be honest. I shall be most reluctant to part with it though if it gets him sales then it will be worth it as I won't have to travel far to get my bits and pieces.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is starting off really nicely. Excellent blending and colour choices. Look forward to seeing the final mini.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

your blending is top notch for sure! I'm lovin the green reins too! Nice!!!


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've not been on for a day or two as I've been busy with real life work, hopefully over the next few days I can really get on with this and get it done.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Oops! I just finished posting in your other thread that I would like to see some more of your work. (Maybe I should look around first next time. *embarrassed*) Again, very good work. Excellent blending and lighting so far. I look forward to seeing this completed.:victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tim C said:


> busy with real life work


Real........life....................whats that?


----------

